# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn bij de vagina

## Codox

Mijn vriendin heeft wel is pijn aan de vagina nadat wij "de liefde hebben bedreven"

hoe kan dit?

het is er net in en aan de kant van de kont...

weten jullie wat het is?

----------


## hansvant

Misschien kan het zijn dat ze een irritatie heeft of misschien heeft ze wel (niet te snel aan twijfelen) een schimmelinfectie. Dit komt heel snel voor bij een vrouw/meisje omdat de zuurgraad van hun poes(vagina) zorgt voor de weesrtand tegen bacteri&#235;n. deze is makkelijk uit balans te brengen. Misschien is het een idee om toch(hoe vervelend het ook is) een keer haar te adviseren naar de huisarts te gaan. Bij enig toeval is mijn vader arts en kan ik altijd terecht met bijna al mijn vragen. vandaar ook dat ik hier op heb gereageerd, mijn vriendin had iets vergelijkbaars

----------


## Pientje

Misschien heb je iets te ruig gedaan, dat is best mogelijk.
Aan de onderkant is de huid best kwetsbaar. Probeer alelen te penetreren als je vriendin echt nat is, glijmiddel doet ook wonderen.
gebruik je speeltjes, probeer die jelly dingen dan eens achterwege te laten. Die kunnen ook enorm gaan irriteren.

----------

